# Converting HO plans to N



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

I've seen a few different HO plans on the SCRAM website that I'm considering tackling, but on a N scale. Is there a formula / guideline into converting the overall dimension of a HO plan to N?


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

Simple math.

N gauge -- 12" (on your ruler) = 160 scale feet 
HO Gauge -- 12" (on your ruler) = 87 scale feet

use the ratio of 87/160

SO, if the track plan calls for a 30" piece of HO track, use (87/160) * 30

To finish the above, you need a 16.3125" long (on your ruler) piece of N gauge track to equal the same scale distance.

The same formula will work for turn diameters/radii as well -- just plug in the diameter/radii as the number being scaled.



On a side note, you can scale up too -- just flip the ratio to (160/87 to go from N gauge to HO) and fill in the rest of the math.


----------



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

So basically N is approx. 54% of HO. Knew there had to be a simple answer. Thanks!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

sounds easier to build the table to fit the track. :cheeky4:
kidding


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you have the room,I suggest you use the HO plan you like "as is".You'll obviously need some easy adjustments for turnouts and track spacing but,on the other hand,it will give you gorgeous curves in N scale.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

found this years ago , very helpful.


----------



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

J.C. said:


> found this years ago , very helpful.


THAT is what I had been searching for - many thanks!!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Charliem

The easiest conversion help of all is a Scale 'ruler'.

Mine has O, HO, S and N scales on one metal strip.

You can even measure a real thing in feet and inches,
then using the scale of your choice see that measurement
in that scale feet and inches. If you do any scratch
model building this is what you need.

So if your HO track measures 2ft and 3 inches, you
would simply look on the N scale and there is 
your actual N scale of that measurement. No math
or conversion tables required.

You should be able to find one for a few bucks at any
good hobby shop or on line.

Don


----------



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

DonR said:


> Charliem
> 
> The easiest conversion help of all is a Scale 'ruler'.
> 
> ...


Didn't know that existed. Will look for one, along with a previously mentioned book, on Amazon Prime later.


----------

